# TV Apps Not Working - HR24



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just had my 2 defective HR20's replaced yesterday with HR24-100's. TV Apps isn't working on either receiver. Apps are working fine on my H21. The first time I hit the right arrow button, it says that TV Apps are loading, then nothing happens. When I hit it a 2nd time, sometimes the app menu bar appears and other times I get "Service Unavailable (7)". When the menu bar does appear, I am able to select the App Store. That part loads fine. I can even browse the available apps. But when I select an app to add, it just sits there for a while and then the message "Sorry, we are experiencing some technical difficulties. Please try again later." I can immediately go to my H21 receiver and apps are working just fine. This is only happening on both of my HR24's. Never had this issue on either of my HR20's before.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not sure this would cause the issue, but just to be sure. You don't have DECA boxes hooked up to the 24s do you?


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Not sure this would cause the issue, but just to be sure. You don't have DECA boxes hooked up to the 24s do you?


No. I'm using unsupported, ethernet connections for my WHDVR. My WHDVR seems to be working fine.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

I do have DECA boxes and am have been experiencing the same all day.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

had the same problem this morning on my hr24. this makes the 2nd time this week its happened. a restart of the receiver seems to fix mine. not sure whats causing to to start with though.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MizzouTiger said:


> Just had my 2 defective HR20's replaced yesterday with HR24-100's. TV Apps isn't working on either receiver. Apps are working fine on my H21. The first time I hit the right arrow button, it says that TV Apps are loading, then nothing happens. When I hit it a 2nd time, sometimes the app menu bar appears and other times I get "Service Unavailable (7)". When the menu bar does appear, I am able to select the App Store. That part loads fine. I can even browse the available apps. But when I select an app to add, it just sits there for a while and then the message "Sorry, we are experiencing some technical difficulties. Please try again later." I can immediately go to my H21 receiver and apps are working just fine. This is only happening on both of my HR24's. Never had this issue on either of my HR20's before.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?


I had the same problem with my HR24-500 last week. Was getting the messages "Service Unavailable (5)" and "Service Unavailable (7)". After performing a System Check, restarting the receiver, resetting my router, and clearing the NVRAM/Flash I called DirecTV. The first Protection Plan rep didn't know what she had for lunch and knew less about DirecTV. I called a second time and got a knowledgeable rep. After explaining the issue and steps I took to correct the problem he told me they were aware of the problem and that a patch would be downloaded to my receiver. A few hours after my second call my receiver reset itself and in less then thirty minutes TV Apps was working again.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's very, very unlikely anyone downloaded a patch to your receiver. The reboot was probably triggered internally by something that crashed. 

If you have this sort of issue, the best diagnostic method is to wait a few hours. If you're still having the problem, try resetting your network settings on the affected receiver (MENU/Settings&Help/System Setup/Network) and then doing "Connect Now." It generally fixes things.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you have this sort of issue, the best diagnostic method is to wait a few hours. If you're still having the problem, try resetting your network settings on the affected receiver (MENU/Settings&Help/System Setup/Network) and then doing "Connect Now." It generally fixes things.


That didn't fix it for me. I reset defaults and then selected "Connect Now". It comes back telling me I am connected to the internet. I know that it is indeed connected to the internet as I am able to download material from VOD. Apps are still not working. I can browse the app store, but when I select an app to download, it just sits there for a while then tells me that they are having technical difficulties and to try again later. As I said above, I can get Apps to work just fine on my H21 and I had no issues whatsoever with the HR20's that I had before this past Friday. Appears to be an issue just with my two new HR24's.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

TV apps never worked for me because of a network problem,i feel it is because i have two routers on the same network,but for now i have no choice but to leave it alone.One router is a Vonage device going to a wireless router.I have had so much trouble with whole home because of what turned out to be a bad dvr a hr23 that was replaced by a hr24.the way i feel right now is fine the way it is and may never chang it:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> That didn't fix it for me. I reset defaults and then selected "Connect Now". It comes back telling me I am connected to the internet. I know that it is indeed connected to the internet as I am able to download material from VOD. Apps are still not working. I can browse the app store, but when I select an app to download, it just sits there for a while then tells me that they are having technical difficulties and to try again later. As I said above, I can get Apps to work just fine on my H21 and I had no issues whatsoever with the HR20's that I had before this past Friday. Appears to be an issue just with my two new HR24's.


You might try looking on line and logging into your account to manage TVApps:
http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree... you may need to delete your TVApps and readd them.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

What had happen to the Earthquake app? I do not see it in the "all apps."


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

TvApps finally started working again yesterday. Don't know what changed, but at least they're working now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MizzouTiger said:


> TvApps finally started working again yesterday. Don't know what changed, but at least they're working now.


Sometimes it's just time passing-especially with a new box, where Guide and/or icon downloads are going on much more than regular maintenance.


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

tvapps no working again


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

TV Apps has always been flakey. Sometimes it's there and sometimes it isn't.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

This is what i get:TV Apps is still initializing please try again later(301)


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

It works today, but yesterday I was getting some weird results - did not get the TVApps Unavailable message, but rather was getting my TVApps to display, but the graphics were all weird - no graphics, just a grey background with a white-ish font and when I selected a TVApp it would not run.

I don't know if D* was doing some sort of work on stuff, but it coincided with Network Services not working - was getting a message that Network Services started correctly but could not connect to something or other, and a 301 error on another machine. All seems to be working well today.

Are the error numbers (i.e. 301) http error numbers? 301 means permanently moved.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Fraaaak said:


> Are the error numbers (i.e. 301) http error numbers? 301 means permanently moved.


301 in an internal error from the receiver about the network.
With my router, the 201 network error [system info screen] is when TVApps work.


----------



## WJBertrand (Feb 13, 2012)

gfrang said:


> This is what i get:TV Apps is still initializing please try again later(301)


Same here. I installed the cinima connect accessory last night but was getting the same message this morning. Does it really take that long or is there something wrong?


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> 301 in an internal error from the receiver about the network.
> With my router, the 201 network error [system info screen] is when TVApps work.


Oh good, then they are using HTTP status codes.


----------



## johnchart (Sep 17, 2006)

I have the 301 problem. Redid network setup to no avail. Now on all my recorded programs & new ones I record have a lot of info missing such as the star rating on movies and things like actors names, etc. in the cast & crew area. What is going on?

John


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

johnchart said:


> I have the 301 problem. Redid network setup to no avail. Now on all my recorded programs & new ones I record have a lot of info missing such as the star rating on movies and things like actors names, etc. in the cast & crew area. What is going on?
> 
> John


The lost info is because you have just had a new version of the firmware downloaded to your box. It can take a few days before the additional info is downloaded.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

On my new HR34 had the 301 initializing error for TV Apps since install Friday. Tried starting "Network Services" though I've never believed it has anything to do with any current feature functionality. Failed to start on "Automatic." Set it to "Manual" and assigned ports and opened them in my router. Network Services now starts but TV Apps still won't work, 301 error.

On a suggestion from another poster on the forum here, use a static IP on the box and change the DNS address to 8.8.8.8 (Google's).

TV Apps finally working, but now Network Services stops won't work with that DNS address, though its irrelevant. Go figure ...


----------



## mwg47x (Mar 6, 2007)

I have never gotten TV apps or You Tube etc. to work here.
Maybe it's a firewall thing.
What protocol/port numbers do I need to open up?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wouldnt try to start now... TVApps are very unreliable these days.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

^^^
Amen to that. May as well just can them if they're not going to work.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I too had this error, I had to move my DVR to the DMZ setting on my router. Once I did that everything worked fine again. I noticed the issue after the latest firmware upgrade. We first noticed it after the DVR was no longer showing up in MRV. I reset the router and box w/out success, I figured the next step was to check ports and decided to move it to DMZ. Now hopefully nobody plans an attack on D* dvrs online. The weird thing was my other two MRV boxes were working fine with apps and connected fine to the Internet.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

sum_random_dork said:


> I too had this error, I had to move my DVR to the DMZ setting on my router. Once I did that everything worked fine again. I noticed the issue after the latest firmware upgrade. We first noticed it after the DVR was no longer showing up in MRV. I reset the router and box w/out success, I figured the next step was to check ports and decided to move it to DMZ. Now hopefully nobody plans an attack on D* dvrs online. The weird thing was my other two MRV boxes were working fine with apps and connected fine to the Internet.


While perhaps it will cause no eventual issues, its hard to believe exposing the DVR to all that trash on the public internet can be good for it in any way.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wouldnt try to start now... TVApps are very unreliable these days.


The TVApps have been unreliable for months. Hard to imagine that a "high tech" company would be so incapable of making this work correctly. They broke it last Feb when the last software was installed.


----------



## scubasteve (Oct 6, 2008)

wxguy said:


> The TVApps have been unreliable for months. Hard to imagine that a "high tech" company would be so incapable of making this work correctly. They broke it last Feb when the last software was installed.


You mean the same high tech company that always sends emails to "Dear Valued Customer" because they haven't figured out how to personalize outgoing emails? Glad I have never even looked into the tv apps

-s


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never had a problem with TV apps, though I go there only when a question comes up about them on the forum. However, they are dead now. Dead, Jim, dead. At least on my LR units, an H25 and HR20-700.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

"sum_random_dork" said:


> I too had this error, I had to move my DVR to the DMZ setting on my router. Once I did that everything worked fine again. I noticed the issue after the latest firmware upgrade. We first noticed it after the DVR was no longer showing up in MRV. I reset the router and box w/out success, I figured the next step was to check ports and decided to move it to DMZ. Now hopefully nobody plans an attack on D* dvrs online. The weird thing was my other two MRV boxes were working fine with apps and connected fine to the Internet.


Not smart my friend. Not smart.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I've never had a problem with TV apps, though I go there only when a question comes up about them on the forum. However, they are dead now. Dead, Jim, dead. At least on my LR units, an H25 and HR20-700.


I'm in the same exact boat. I noticed 3 days of automatic software updates, all landed around 4 am.

After the first "Update",I had no apps, no youtube, no pandora, and no images for shows, no suggestions, etc.

Then after "Update" #2, I had youtube & pandora, but no apps, images for shows, no suggestions, etc.

Third "Update" everything is working except I still do not have Apps, getting error "301" since Friday.

I use those apps daily, so it really sucks not having it.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

TVapps and posters started working again for me last night on my HR24-500 receiver after a few days of being absent.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Have been having the "301" error since friday. Just got off the phone with tech support. Was told that there is an ongoing issue going on and that their engineers are working on the issue.

EDIT: Meant to actually say they told me they're currently working on "system upgrades"


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, at least on my BR unit, H25-700, I now have them. Will check other units later.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Well, at least on my BR unit, H25-700, I now have them. Will check other units later.


Similar situation here I guess;

Have five receivers, haven't checked them all yet, but so far an HR21 in the kitchen still has TV Apps, while after some struggle to get them going on my HR34 as I posted early yesterday, they stopped working on that unit by evening  . The dreaded "301 initialization" error message again.


----------

